# Okay Don......



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stop posting for a couple of years...... I am 1/12th of the way to catching up! LOL 1000 for me! Do I get a badge?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> I think that they just started giving guys who hit their first 1000 posts a new ford F450 diesel dually pick-up with the hunter camo package.........but I might be wrong.


You're right SG....it's in 1/64 scale, itzDirty, how do you want that shipped USPS or UPS......

itzDirty, congrats on hitting 1000 posts!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL thank you. And congrats to you and SG as well. Looks like 2000 and 1000 were recent for your two as well.

I know I know it is not how much we say. Rather it is what we say that counts most.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys need to get a life .....LMAO Congrats guys and always enjoy your humor and anecdotes !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Did you hit 1000 on this post too?!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom.

I am really wracking them up now. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to Itzdirty on your 1000 posts. Thanks for your contribution !

Oh yeah ....you too stoney. We appreciate you being here as well.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats to both of you, your badge is on order, they didnt have any pink ones in stock--also they dont have fuzzy ones.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Don

Ralph did you ask for a rain check on the pink and fuzzy one?

SG Happy Birthday a little early.......... Hopefully someone will give you a gun


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SG, I was so busy poking you about the truck I missed that....

stonegod hits 1000 posts, way to go!!!!!!!!!

Really StoneGod, congrats on the 1000 mark and I'm sure you didn't have this much fun at that PM site


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> itzdirty...."thanks for your "contribution!" "Stoney.....we "appreciate" you being here as well. Well that isn't to warm an fuzzy..... Nope........it's just plain old mean!!!! And it's my birthday this Sunday!!! Time to go back to the predator master site!


Geez ...Always a victim.

I did take a moment to send you a PM thanking you....Sorry Itz i'll send one your way !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's the little things.......lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> itzdirty....And it's my birthday this Sunday!!!


We sent you a birthday present....Your dog said he'd leave it in the backyard for you Sunday morning !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*







*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats on getting to 1000 guys. Always great to hear from ya! As fast as I type its gonna take me another two years to get there. Maybe a little sooner tho I can type with two fingers now!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Kinda like the horizontal hokey pokey. Good with 2 but 10 would be better!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I better get to posting, you both joined after me and passed me real quick so here goes


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

From


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

now


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

on


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

post


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

like


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

this


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well I guess that shows how much I pay attention! LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one Ed. SG will be able to read these better that way.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Ed is onto us SG!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We sent you a birthday present....Your dog said he'd leave it in the backyard for you Sunday morning !


I hope you got the present ok


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy B-day SG!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday StoneGod!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hope you got the present ok


 Nothing better then homemade ingredients!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Hey it's my B-day and I'm sitting under a shady tree catfishing.......it's a bit hot out but who cares!!....I'm fishing and that's all that counts!lol and for dinner bro is grilling up some bacon wrapped backstrap......so Don can zing away.......besides he only zings guys he likes!!


 Must be lonely SG, having to put out a Birthday announcement!!!!!!

Have a Happy Birthday suit Day.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday SG!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one question!!!! DID YOU GET A GUN FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY??


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 so we don't have to hear any more excuses like my driver got his truck stuck on someones roof today so I can't........LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What 6lb bass...I don't see no 6lb bass.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am starting to believe the rumor SG that you are cheap!!!! LOL.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulation on a 1000 posts buddy!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------

